# EEA Family permit application form questions



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey!

Me (EEA national) and my husband (Indian citizen) are preparing for EEA Family Permit application. Can someone of you please help us with filling in application form because some of the questions are really confusing? We will appreciate your help a lot.

How long do you intend to stay in the UK? On which date will you leave the UK? - we wish to settle down there what shall we write?

5.10. What is your total monthly income from all the sources of employment or occupation after tax?

8.2.6 How often do you meet? - We lived together in UK for one year and now I live in Latvia and he lives in India. I visited India 2 times and we married there recently. What shall we answer to this question? 

8.9.1 Where do you and EEA national plan to live in the UK? - we plan to write my brother's address (who is staying in the UK right now). He rents single room in a shared house. Will it be alright?

8.10.15 How much does EEA national spend each month on living costs? - I am living with my parents now and do not spend much shall I still write expenses on house?

8.10.16 Do you intend to work in the UK? - If YES they ask details - which details do they need? We plan to work in UK but we plan to find a job after we arrive there.


Please help us. Thank you very much in advance. You are very helpful!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

tanya_gemini said:


> Hey!
> 
> Me (EEA national) and my husband (Indian citizen) are preparing for EEA Family Permit application. Can someone of you please help us with filling in application form because some of the questions are really confusing? We will appreciate your help a lot.
> 
> How long do you intend to stay in the UK? On which date will you leave the UK? - we wish to settle down there what shall we write?


For the purpose of this application, you need to indicate maximum a 6 month period. For example: July 1st 2012 - January 1st 2013



tanya_gemini said:


> 5.10. What is your total monthly income from all the sources of employment or occupation after tax?


Write this: N/A



tanya_gemini said:


> 8.2.6 How often do you meet? - We lived together in UK for one year and now I live in Latvia and he lives in India. I visited India 2 times and we married there recently. What shall we answer to this question?


You will have to elaborate further on this particular matter, on the cover letter you must include with this application.



tanya_gemini said:


> 8.9.1 Where do you and EEA national plan to live in the UK? - we plan to write my brother's address (who is staying in the UK right now). He rents single room in a shared house. Will it be alright?


You plan to write your brother's address :confused2: . Honestly, there's nothing wrong with it.



tanya_gemini said:


> 8.10.15 How much does* EEA national* spend each month on living costs? - I am living with my parents now and do not spend much shall I still write expenses on house?


Not required, but you can write down only your monthly expenses.



tanya_gemini said:


> 8.10.16 Do you intend to work in the UK? - If YES they *ask details* - which details do they need? We plan to work in UK but we plan to find a job after we arrive there.
> Please help us. Thank you very much in advance. You are very helpful!


To help to cover household living expenses.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help!! We appreciate it a lot.


----------



## AblazeMirror (Jul 15, 2013)

*EEA family permit vs EEA2 Residence card*

Hi All,

I am an Indian citizen currently working in London on a General Tier 1 work visa. 

My partner is an EU citizen and has been working in London the same time as me i.e. around 7 years and we have been together for that long .. and finally the stars have aligned and we have decided to get married. 

Now to make things easier with regards to the residency situation - what should I apply for .. the EEA family permit or the EEA2 residence card? 

I have read around and it looks like the EEA2 residence card but just wanted to be sure as my tier-1 visa expires in a month and will need to apply for an extension which means my passport goes with it.. 

Eagerly looking forward for your advice.

Thank you.


----------



## erikadimitric (Aug 13, 2014)

HI

On the online application form in the EEA section, shall I need to fill in the EEA's details?when the section say, your permanent adress.Who's permanent adress, the EEA, or the non EU?  Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What does the heading say - you as applicant or EEA citizen?


----------



## erikadimitric (Aug 13, 2014)

the section is EEA, but the heading say
What is your permanent residential address and contact details?
thank you


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

is it really important to get passport copy attested from embassy of my wife in delhi???


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Budy, why do you post the same question again??? It has been answered already.


Stay in one thread to make it easier to answer your question.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

i need answer from jopa, another view...


----------



## jessygal (Jun 22, 2015)

hi,pls am new here am also applying for the EEA permit and am confused about the EU section where it states, Permanent residential and contact details.I dont know if it is for EU or me.
pls if u know answer me.


----------

